# The final piece in the jigsaw....?!



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks to Callum_T now the proud owner of a Dalla Corte badged K30ES. Coffeechap Dave's ingenuity has modded a Mazzer Mini hopper to fit snugly and look great too! All works well, just waiting for the grinds tray to arrive from Mahlkönig via Dave and all complete. ........for ever..?!

Can't imagine needing much else now, just a big step up in skills and technique, but that's what retirement is for!!!

.......but Rob at Butterworth's Coffee did mention that you CAN get stepless top sections quite easily for the K30 to turn it into a Vario......but had better stop now. Grind quality is superb, with a few fluffy clumps occasionally which are inconsequential.

So can now spend my money on beans not kit 

Great advice from Glenn, Dave and Callum, all only too happy to help folks out....thanks guys!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks great dude, i really hope you enjoy it, tray will be coming soon!!!


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great! The duetto is a tremendous machine. Next step plumbing it in (if not already)?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

That looks absolutely fantastic! What a great set-up. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't think about converting it to stepless mate,you need a new lid and you don't want to know the price .........


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

@repeat Great idea but wrong side of kitchen for plumbing in. Indeed, the Duetto is a superlative machine!

@ Mrboots2u I think I was only joking about ghe the stepless top, money more wisely spent on beans from now on. Great combination of machines tho.....Rocky and Silvia seem somewhat prehistoric now, but I think they are still a great starter pair!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks lush jealous of that duetto! Had my eyes on one for a good couple months now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks really good together Ian, got some machine envy over that duetto though glad it's all working out!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic... Really like the hopper...

Am I the only one single dosing on the K30?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> That looks fantastic... Really like the hopper...
> 
> Am I the only one single dosing on the K30?


I throw in enough to fill the throat , this usually get me through the drink for the day, if I keep topping it up . I think it's need a bit of weight behind the beans to g a good consistency to a grind. Usually about 100g in there at any one time .


----------

